# Grave Digging Is More Fun Than You Think.



## Goldenrod (Jan 29, 2021)

When my grand daughter was asked over Zoom if she had a comment that she would like to share with the second grade class.  She answered,"My grandpa has a motorcycle called "The Grave Digger".  I asked my daughter if little Clara would like a T shirt with the grave digger logo but she said, "I think that she is good for now".  On the top of the gas tank it says,"Trample The Weak And Plow The Dead".  I sent pictures to them and they put them on Facebook.  The graves in the 1800s had bell for coma burials.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 29, 2021)

that's a *HUGE* carb-a-dader for that little engine...


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 30, 2021)

bricycle said:


> that's a *HUGE* carb-a-dader for that little engine...



It is a reed carb designed in China for racing two stroke engines.  It was gettin too much gas at the high end so a smaller jet maxed out the top speed.  It screams like an anti-aircraft gun from WWII.  The takeoff is frightening unless you weigh over two hundred pounds.  .


----------

